# To medicate or not medicate? That is the question.



## OutofEnergy (Nov 6, 2012)

After 12 years, my wife and I have been separated for two weeks by her request. No surprise, I am a mess. I have never felt so low in my life. Can't eat, sleep, or focus at work, etc. 

Does anybody have an opinion on whether to try to put my head down and power through the pain, or does taking a mild antidepressant help get through the awful sorrow I have?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

It's only been 2 weeks and it's normal to feel low given your circumstances. Why do you want to run away from your grief? If you do it will just be there waiting for you when you get off the meds. Can you find support or comfort without trying to cover it all up? Find a divorce recovery group. Post here. Take care of yourself. Something?

I'm not against meds if you can't shake it but I think you owe it to yourself to at least try to feel your pain without trying to make it go away.

Hugs.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Exercise as much as you can tolerate. If you can't sleep or eat you may have to take an anti-depressant, but try a lot of physical exercise first. 
Yes a support group is a great idea, online or real life. Churches often have them. 
It's such a painful time, but the sun will come out again, it will take some time, but it will. Half the marriages end this way, so you have a lot of company!. 
2 weeks is nothing, I'm impressed you can stay at work!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I totally agree with the above two posters. Try other ways first.


----------

